# Michael Patrick 'Paddy' Kelly - 'Humon' Tour Promoshoot by Gregor Hohenberg 2015 (x6 UUHQ)



## Claudia (30 März 2015)

vielleicht sucht die ja jemand 



 


 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Bowes (29 Apr. 2018)

*Ich habe The Kelly Family einmal vor ungefähr 25 Jahre Live in Donaueschingen gesehen.
Das Konzert war in einem großem Zirkuszelt.
Es war ein tolles Konzert, werde ich nie mehr vergessen.
Ich hatte damals dort auf Montage gearbeitet, dann bin ich über Wochenende dageblieben um die Kelly Family zusehen.*


----------



## ullipetulli (6 Dez. 2020)

tolles shooting


----------



## Olli62 (1 Okt. 2022)

Schöne Bilder


----------

